# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Përkthimi nga një gjuhë e madhe në një gjuhë të vogel p.sh : EnglishUS Shqip

## lklk

Për të bër një pëkthimë apo emertim të një sendi i cili nukë është emertuar ende në atë gjuhë duhet ndjekur disa hapa.

 Së pari duhët të jet një Univerzitet i gjuhës p.sh: Gjujës Shqipe.

 Marrim shembull janë të shumta fjal të elektronike të cilat është shumë e vëshirë për ti pëkrhyer në Shqip sepse nuk egzistojn Fjaltë për të Emërtuar në Gjuhën Shqipe.

 Së dyti Duhet ndjekuar me kujdes Shtetet të cilat kanë një kapital të madhë të Gjuhës p.sh CINA, RUSIA apo COREA dhe ndonjë shtet tjter dhe Franca disi etj...

 Duke marr shembull Emerat Amerikan apo Britanik se si jan pëkthyer në Gjuen Kineze apo Ruse dhe si theksohet në Gjuhen e pëkthyer si Tingon etj ....
 Për kët duhet të ket bashkëpnime Univerzitetet Shqiptare me Univerzitetiet e Kosovës etj...
 Për të  arritur në një marrveshje pozitive e cila i jep frym të lirë gjuhës Shqipe.

Po pa harruar Fjalët Angleze të cilat përkthehen në Gjuhen Toske nëse nuk gjejnë një kuptim të mirë atëher i duhet ndima e Studjusve të Gjuhës GEGE për të zavencuar apo frymzuar pëkthimin.

 Shembull marrim EnglishUK dhe EnglishUS qfarë ndryshim kan dhe një bashkëpunim në mes të univerziteteve anasjelltas sjellin gjëra pozitive.

Problemet jan se Gjuha Angleze ëshë Gjuha më e rritur se Shqipja për ka shtrati po mendoj.


 Shembuj ju mundë të merrini shumë gjëra por për mua shumë fjal jan të pëkthyera jo në mënyr të drejt.

----------

